# Dividing Head



## BillShop322 (May 10, 2016)

Here is a video of my nearly complete dividing head. I have 3d models and I startedworking on plans today. They will be available soon. 






I finished the handle and spindle today.


----------



## BillShop322 (May 11, 2016)

https://mobile.twitter.com/BillShop322


----------

